# Hba1c reporting will be changing



## Vanessa (Feb 25, 2009)

We'll be moving from % to mmol/mol with dual reporting until 31 May 2011.  6.5% = 48mmol/l

http://www.diabetes.nhs.uk/whats-on/downloads/hba1c_factsheets/hba1c_pwd_leaflet.pdf


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2009)

Another job for Milly the Mole! I wonder if the Yanks will take up the new method? It does say that they consulted groups throughout the world, but as far as I know the US is the only place that reports meter readings in mg/dl. And it's a mmol/mol, not mmol/l, like on the meters - confusing!


----------



## Copepod (Feb 25, 2009)

*in favour of international units*

The Yanks don't even use metric measures for general life, unlike their northerly neighbours. And, while the rest of the world uses paracetamol, they insist on acetaminophen; adrenaline / epinephrine; even worse is that they call oestrogen estrogen, which means the words are nowhere near each other in a dictionary. As a result, I've found it easier to communicate with medics in French or Spanish, which I do speak, or Indonesian, Hebrew or Arabic, which I don't (beyond a few words), but most medical terms are Latin or Greek based, so we managed OK!  I find that I usually quote distances in the UK in miles, because that's what's on road & footpath signs, but will convert for my own running or cycling or for anyone who coems from a metric country, and it's easier to measure distances from OS maps in metric, as each grid square has 1km sides. I find kg body weights easier than pounds in USA, although stones are OK for estimates, same as grams are easiest for baking, but ounces OK for rougher estimates in cooking.

The units may seem similar, but they measure completely different things, so the important thing is to write out untis in full and state the thing being measured. There shouldn't be too much confusion for people with diabetes - home blood glucose meters don't measure HbA1c. If the unification of units used for HbA1c facilitates comparison of results from different laboratories and eases research trails across international boundaries, then that must be worth the period of uncertainty - planned transition must be the best way. 

However, it is worth carrying a conversion chart (mmol/l v mg %  or mg / 100ml or mg / dl (100ml = 1dl, so that's not too confusing) when travelling overseas. I printed out a 2 sided scrap of paper, about 4cm by 6cm, then covered in clear sticky backed plastic. I've only needed it once, to aid communication between a Royal Navy doctor and a Chilean man with Type 2 diabetes and a fractured hip.


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 25, 2009)

Northerner,

I have to admit that one of the first things I thought of when I found about the changes was Milly Mole and her cousins.  A whole new species who only have to work once every 2-6 months perhaps?  Molly mols?


Vanessa


----------



## Copepod (Feb 25, 2009)

If you're looking for communal moles, the species has to be naked mole rats, _Heterocephalus glaber _, mammals that live more like communal insects such as bees, wasps and ants - only one female in each colony breeds, looked after by other individuals with specialist roles. Gestation period is 66 - 74 days, which is 2 to 3 months!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2009)

Copepod said:


> If you're looking for communal moles, the species has to be naked mole rats, _Heterocephalus glaber _, mammals that live more like communal insects such as bees, wasps and ants - only one female in each colony breeds, looked after by other individuals with specialist roles. Gestation period is 66 - 74 days, which is 2 to 3 months!



Sounds like Milly's in demand!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2009)

Vanessa said:


> Northerner,
> 
> I have to admit that one of the first things I thought of when I found about the changes was Milly Mole and her cousins.  A whole new species who only have to work once every 2-6 months perhaps?  Molly mols?
> 
> ...



Love it! I'm rather glad we're not American, actually, Milly Gram wouldn't have been anywhere near as much fun to write about! I suppose that the Molly Moles are not just working for one person, as they live in a laboratory, so maybe they work just as hard as Milly.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2009)

Vanessa said:


> Northerner,
> 
> I have to admit that one of the first things I thought of when I found about the changes was Milly Mole and her cousins.  A whole new species who only have to work once every 2-6 months perhaps?  Molly mols?
> 
> ...



The fame of Milly Mole has spread
From sea to shining sea
And now her cousin Molly?s
Measuring HbA1c!


----------



## Corrine (Feb 25, 2009)

Northerner I can always count on you to make me chuckle!


----------



## HelenM (Feb 25, 2009)

> I wonder if the Yanks will take up the new method? It does say that they consulted groups throughout the world, but as far as I know the US is the only place that reports meter readings in mg/dl. And it's a mmol/mol, not mmol/l, like on the meters - confusing!


 I remember someone from somwhere in  Asia (I think it might have been Singapore) asking a question on a forum using the new figures. He included a decimal point. It really confused people since it seemed that the Hb A1c was in the low 4s.

The original commitee suggested using this new figure alongside a new estimated average glucose reading

 In the US, they're introducing dual reporting, HbA1c, but I think ,for the moment retaining the exisiting  method  alongside the new estimated average blood glucose.
   see  http://professional.diabetes.org/glucosecalculator.aspx
   The NHS , in its wisdom (?)has decided not to include the estimated average glucose figure.
 Seehttp://www.acb.org.uk/docs/eAGmeetingreportfinal.pdf

 Much of Europe uses mg/dl. Here in France they are different from everywhere else and use g/l.  for blood glucose. (ie 4mmol on a meter in the UK  is 72mg/dl  on my meter but I have to write it as 0,72g/l).  Lab tests are reported in both mmol and g/l. I haven't the foggiest idea if they are changing to the new HbA1c method.


----------



## katie (Feb 27, 2009)

oh noo, i'm confused already!


----------

